# NGD: M-Black Metal



## StrmRidr (Sep 13, 2019)

I was gassing hard for this guitar for the longest time, and finally caved in and ordered one. Boy it does not dissapoint. I won't go into too much details but I love it. I'm a huge fan of the ESP neck, Black Winters, reverse headstocks, and black guitars so this is a perfect fit for me. I kinda wish I got a nicer piece of Ebony but honestly this thing plays so I good I don't even mind. As a huge Jackson fanboy, it's making me think of selling a few of my Jacksons for more ESP's. Seriously. I'm already thinking of getting the matching Arrow. Enough talk, time for some pictures:


----------



## dhgrind (Sep 13, 2019)

Guess I better order that arrow after all


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 13, 2019)

That's a very cool and downright mean looking axe. Love the 'stealth' finish. Reverse headstock FTW! A damn fine score!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes! I've got it's baritone cousin and I absolutely love it. I also want that one too fwiw lol. Awesome guitar, man!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2019)

You know what you gotta do now, don't ya?

https://www.stewmac.com/Materials_a...Tints_and_Stains/Black_Fingerboard_Stain.html


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 13, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> You know what you gotta do now, don't ya?
> 
> https://www.stewmac.com/Materials_a...Tints_and_Stains/Black_Fingerboard_Stain.html


I'm thinking about it. The pictures make it look worst then it is though. All my other Ebony guitars have jet black boards and this one would really benefit from it.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 13, 2019)

Yeah usually I'm all about some natural ebony but the whole deal with the black metal series is blacker than the blackest black so I think these should come with fretboards dyed or even ebonol or richlite.


----------



## mlp187 (Sep 13, 2019)

I never noticed the LTD logo before. Damn that is a sexy guitar. Congrats!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> All my other Ebony guitars have jet black boards and this one would really benefit from it.



Unless they are really high end, those were probably dyed. The Stew Mac pictures aren't great, but that stuff does work. I've done it to rosewood before and it was jet black when I was done.

Here's a before/after video (not me).


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks for the link. I have a SC-207 currently in pieces that I will practice on.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 13, 2019)

Grats! I saw one pop up used yesterday for a fair price and I was GASing hard for one of these once again...

I only noticed the logo yesterday myself. The logo is not totally my thing I would prefer a regular black logo on top of the matte black, kind of how Jackson does their blackout RR. Such a small hard to see detail though. And how dead simple pure badass the guitar is makes up for it. They even blacked out the SD logo which is even more awesome.

PS If you're a RR guy like me the Arrows are massive in comparison.


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 13, 2019)

vortex_infinium said:


> Grats! I saw one pop up used yesterday for a fair price and I was GASing hard for one of these once again...
> 
> I only noticed the logo yesterday myself. The logo is not totally my thing I would prefer a regular black logo on top of the matte black, kind of how Jackson does their blackout RR. Such a small hard to see detail though. And how dead simple pure badass the guitar is makes up for it. They even blacked out the SD logo which is even more awesome.
> 
> PS If you're a RR guy like me the Arrows are massive in comparison.


Are they much bigger than the Alexi sigs?


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 13, 2019)

Beautiful guitar.
I wish ESP would make something similar to the Jackson’s Doom Soloist. It would fit perfectly in the “black metal” series


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 13, 2019)

looks tight, congrats!


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 13, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Beautiful guitar.
> I wish ESP would make something similar to the Jackson’s Doom Soloist. It would fit perfectly in the “black metal” series




With a floyd! They do that I *will *be selling a kidney.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 13, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> With a floyd! They do that I *will *be selling a kidney.



Dude that would wicked af.


----------



## Mullet (Sep 14, 2019)

Looks great!! Congratulations


----------



## dhgrind (Sep 14, 2019)

vortex_infinium said:


> PS If you're a RR guy like me the Arrows are massive in comparison.



After having owned 2 89-90’s Japanese RR’s I just felt like the guitar bodies were really small. Is the arrow wider, longer, or both?


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice score, basically what I like. A simple black guitar


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Dude that would wicked af.



I would have it in G# standard and have my amp cranked and do dive bombs.

Shit would sound like a fuckin bulldozer.


----------



## Matt08642 (Sep 14, 2019)

This looks awesome!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Sep 14, 2019)

Niiiiiiice!

I'm getting the Viper Black Metal soon!


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 14, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I would have it in G# standard and have my amp cranked and do dive bombs.
> 
> Shit would sound like a fuckin bulldozer.



Same for me but, drop G#


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 14, 2019)

Such a sweet guitar! It's to bad esp doesn't use their actual name on the majority of their guitars.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 15, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> Such a sweet guitar! It's to bad esp doesn't use their actual name on the majority of their guitars.


Yeah. I think Gibson needs to only put their name on custom shop guitars and all the factory USA guitars should be called G2 or G II.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 15, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Yeah. I think Gibson needs to only put their name on custom shop guitars and all the factory USA guitars should be called G2 or G II.


The same with Fender. Only custom shop guitars can be called Fender. The USA factory models all have to be called F2. And the Mexican models F3. And the Japanese models F4.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 15, 2019)

owns


----------



## Sleazy_D (Sep 15, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> Are they much bigger than the Alexi sigs?


The BM Arrow fits perfectly in an Alexi case. Thank god i had one laying around when I got the Arrow. I grabbed an M and EC as well. Great guitars, even at new prices


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm receiving this guitar this week, I can't wait! Really excited to also try the Black Winter. 
I'm just getting back into guitar after a long hiatus. Just gonna be running it thru the Fortin NTS suite plugin.


----------



## myrtorp (Sep 16, 2019)

Awesome! HNGD
I have had GAS for this a while now! Im just a little scared of floating trems!


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 16, 2019)

myrtorp said:


> Awesome! HNGD
> I have had GAS for this a while now! Im just a little scared of floating trems!


Don't be, they're quite friendly and hardly ever bite.


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 17, 2019)

Quick update. I set it up in Standard D and holy mother of Christ is this guitar mean sounding. I knew what the Black Winter was capable of, having one in my Alexi-600, but there is something about this guitar that just makes it sound next level somehow. I just can't get enough. Running it through a Mark V and Dual Rec is just pure chaos, in a good way.


----------



## nightlight (Sep 17, 2019)

Killer looking guitar! Post some clips


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 18, 2019)

nightlight said:


> Killer looking guitar! Post some clips


Ask and you shall receive. I do not have the best recording setup but it will give you an idea.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 18, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> Ask and you shall receive. I do not have the best recording setup but it will give you an idea.



This is GNARLY!!!


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 18, 2019)

Blytheryn said:


> This is GNARLY!!!


Thanks! There is a left and right track for both the Mark V and the Dual Rec. The lead part is just the Mark V. I guess it sounds allright for something I whipped out in an hour.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 19, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> Ask and you shall receive. I do not have the best recording setup but it will give you an idea.





How would you describe the neck? I know it is labeled as an Extra Thin U. Is it comparable to anything?

Also how's the BW? Is it good for riffing and palm muting? I had a set in my Jackson and didn't like em so I took them out because I didn't feel there was enough low end and such, but the cleans and leads sounded alright


----------



## walkhard (Sep 19, 2019)

dang that looks awesome


----------



## nightlight (Sep 19, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> Ask and you shall receive. I do not have the best recording setup but it will give you an idea.




Awesome riffage, man! That guitar sounds good!


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 19, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> How would you describe the neck? I know it is labeled as an Extra Thin U. Is it comparable to anything?
> 
> Also how's the BW? Is it good for riffing and palm muting? I had a set in my Jackson and didn't like em so I took them out because I didn't feel there was enough low end and such, but the cleans and leads sounded alright


I love the neck on this. It's up there with Charvel's neck for me. It may be called extra thin but there is still some meat on there. Definitely not as thin as Ibanez. My Jackson Dinky has a thinner neck than this. This one is extremely comfortable to play, for me anyway.

I think the video showed that the BW can riff. I have one in my Alexi-600 and that guitar is tuned to Drop C. The BW sounds awesome in that one has well. I guess it really depends on your amp and the sound you are going for.


----------



## Descent (Sep 19, 2019)

No frills, exactly what you'd need for a mean metal guitar. Not sure if it is really that good for BM though, I think quite a few bands go for dual humbucker in the middle position setup for that messy BM sound that is more feel that tightness.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 19, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> I love the neck on this. It's up there with Charvel's neck for me. It may be called extra thin but there is still some meat on there. Definitely not as thin as Ibanez. My Jackson Dinky has a thinner neck than this. This one is extremely comfortable to play, for me anyway.
> 
> I think the video showed that the BW can riff. I have one in my Alexi-600 and that guitar is tuned to Drop C. The BW sounds awesome in that one has well. I guess it really depends on your amp and the sound you are going for.




Well if I get an E-II and I dont like it I might just get one of these. Not used to a single pup config, but i wonder how this would be in D standard for some Pantera and Venom


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 20, 2019)

That clip sounds awesome! That makes me want to get one of those! Sick riffs!

-Phil


----------



## Headbanger (Sep 21, 2019)

I was going to post a NGD thread but might as well post mine here


I love this guitar. On mine the ebony is very dark. The U-neck shape, with the kind of shoulders, is not my favourite but it doesn't bother me. The metallic LTD logo was quite a bit raised from one side. After bending it back it's still not sitting perfectly but it's good enough. Also I think they didn't drill long enough guide holes at the factory for the trem angle screws at the back, because those screws are almost impossible to tighten past a certain point. This was my first Floyd Rose equipped guitar and I'm not sure if it's normal that the fine tuners didn't have any grease on them at all and were extremely hard to turn, but I took care of that as well. Also the high E-string is kind of close to the edge of the fretboard and easy to bend over the fretboard but I'm tuned to Bb with light gauge 11-64 strings.


----------



## dhgrind (Sep 21, 2019)

Headbanger said:


> I was going to post a NGD thread but might as well post mine here
> View attachment 72984
> 
> I love this guitar. On mine the ebony is very dark. The U-neck shape, with the kind of shoulders, is not my favourite but it doesn't bother me. The metallic LTD logo was quite a bit raised from one side. After bending it back it's still not sitting perfectly but it's good enough. Also I think they didn't drill long enough guide holes at the factory for the trem angle screws at the back, because those screws are almost impossible to tighten past a certain point. This was my first Floyd Rose equipped guitar and I'm not sure if it's normal that the fine tuners didn't have any grease on them at all and were extremely hard to turn, but I took care of that as well. Also the high E-string is kind of close to the edge of the fretboard and easy to bend over the fretboard but I'm tuned to Bb with light gauge 11-64 strings.



Theoretically you could nudge the locking nut over if you unscrew it a tad. Also for the adjustment if you really hate the screws/need more adjustment and think you’ll keep the guitar you can throw on a schaller sureclaw.


----------



## Darchetype (Sep 22, 2019)

I wish these came without floyds so badly....its a comfort thing for me.

Anyways congrats it looks killer!


----------



## gnoll (Sep 23, 2019)

Darchetype said:


> I wish these came without floyds so badly....its a comfort thing for me.



M-I is pretty similar but with a fixed bridge.


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 23, 2019)

Darchetype said:


> I wish these came without floyds so badly....its a comfort thing for me.
> 
> Anyways congrats it looks killer!


You could always block the Floyd if it is the only deal breaker.


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 23, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> You could always block the Floyd if it is the only deal breaker.


Bought my ibanez JBM27 used 2,5 years ago, the previous owner had the trem blocked so I was gonna unblock it. I rarely use the trem anymore so I never bothered to unblock it afterwards because..I don't know. That guitar plays like a fixed bridge guitar with great tuning stability and it's fine for me..


----------



## Darchetype (Sep 23, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> You could always block the Floyd if it is the only deal breaker.


Its not the same comfort level as having your palm up against a fixed bridge. Its nit-picky, but still It feels completely different to me.


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 23, 2019)

Darchetype said:


> Its not the same comfort level as having your palm up against a fixed bridge. Its nit-picky, but still It feels completely different to me.


I guess it depends on the player. To me, I don't perceive much of a difference when playing on a low profile fixed bridge (hipshot style hardtails) versus a floyd since the string height is fairly similar. There is a significant difference in feel when playing on a TOM though.


----------



## mlp187 (Sep 23, 2019)

Headbanger said:


> I was going to post a NGD thread but might as well post mine here
> View attachment 72984
> 
> I love this guitar. On mine the ebony is very dark. The U-neck shape, with the kind of shoulders, is not my favourite but it doesn't bother me. The metallic LTD logo was quite a bit raised from one side. After bending it back it's still not sitting perfectly but it's good enough. Also I think they didn't drill long enough guide holes at the factory for the trem angle screws at the back, because those screws are almost impossible to tighten past a certain point. This was my first Floyd Rose equipped guitar and I'm not sure if it's normal that the fine tuners didn't have any grease on them at all and were extremely hard to turn, but I took care of that as well. Also the high E-string is kind of close to the edge of the fretboard and easy to bend over the fretboard but I'm tuned to Bb with light gauge 11-64 strings.


Wow, i'd exchange it for another one. But, as long as you're happy, that's what matters.


----------



## FireInside (Sep 23, 2019)

Badass, totally gassing for one.


----------



## Koloss85 (Oct 2, 2019)

Idk how you're geling with the tone but I went and put a brass block and heavier springs and new strings (d adarrio). Set up for c # standard for now so I can learn some suffocation. Sounds much better with my simple set up just playing thru plug in on my laptop. I'm just a bed room guy just getting back into playing.
Don't flame too hard but I'm geling more with this guitar than my natural satin explorer years ago.


----------



## Koloss85 (Oct 26, 2019)

Welp boys, I done did something sacrilegious. I swapped out the black winter for a Lundgren m6. Dropped down to drop a, plugged into fortin nameless, scooped the mids and played just the beginning riff to Nile Sacrifice Unto Sobek. I just about shit myself. Its so metal. I didn't think I could be happier with this guitar but here I am!


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 26, 2019)

Koloss85 said:


> Welp boys, I done did something sacrilegious. I swapped out the black winter for a Lundgren m6. Dropped down to drop a, plugged into fortin nameless, scooped the mids and played just the beginning riff to Nile Sacrifice Unto Sobek. I just about shit myself. Its so metal. I didn't think I could be happier with this guitar but here I am!




How do you like the lundgren? I have heard a lot about that brand


----------



## Ozzfest (Oct 26, 2019)

Descent said:


> No frills



It has a frill though.....it has a floyd! Just kidding haha. Great axe!


----------



## Koloss85 (Oct 27, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> How do you like the lundgren? I have heard a lot about that brand


Im loving the Lundgren so far. Definitely not just for chugs or djent, but great for metal period. It has great clarity through the gain. Clean, low notes almost sound like a piano lol. Very unique sound signature. I mean same set up, Same guitar and definitely more balls than the black winter-to my ears. But Im also using a linear 1 Meg vol pot with it.
I know not it's not everyone's cup of tea but I've been wanting to try it for a long time and I glad I pulled the trigger. Combined with this m black metal guitar I can barely sleep I'm so happy and giddy.


----------



## teqnick (Oct 27, 2019)

Koloss85 said:


> Welp boys, I done did something sacrilegious. I swapped out the black winter for a Lundgren m6. Dropped down to drop a, plugged into fortin nameless, scooped the mids and played just the beginning riff to Nile Sacrifice Unto Sobek. I just about shit myself. Its so metal. I didn't think I could be happier with this guitar but here I am!



My friend, this sounds like the right thing to do. Glad you're loving your purchase. I hear nothing but good things about the Lundgren m6.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 27, 2019)

Koloss85 said:


> Im loving the Lundgren so far. Definitely not just for chugs or djent, but great for metal period. It has great clarity through the gain. Clean, low notes almost sound like a piano lol. Very unique sound signature. I mean same set up, Same guitar and definitely more balls than the black winter-to my ears. But Im also using a linear 1 Meg vol pot with it.
> I know not it's not everyone's cup of tea but I've been wanting to try it for a long time and I glad I pulled the trigger. Combined with this m black metal guitar I can barely sleep I'm so happy and giddy.




I had a set of BM's in my jackson and thought they sounded great, *but *there was not enough low end for chugs as I'd like. I hope maybe these would be a better version of a BM.


----------



## BMFan30 (Mar 31, 2021)

That's a badass guitar, kind of want me one. Will put it on my consider to buy list.


----------



## /wrists (Apr 2, 2021)

How do you like it now that it's been a few years with the guitar? Was looking into this guitar and thought it was a good investment all around. Just not a huge fan of the finish. The Black Winters are awesome sounding.


----------



## StrmRidr (Apr 25, 2021)

evade said:


> How do you like it now that it's been a few years with the guitar? Was looking into this guitar and thought it was a good investment all around. Just not a huge fan of the finish. The Black Winters are awesome sounding.



Sorry for the late reply, haven't been around here much these past few months. I play this guitar the most out of all my other guitars still to this day, so it must mean something lol.


----------



## Ted Pikul (Apr 25, 2021)

I came to the forum just now to see if anyone had any info about this guitar. Bam.

I've got an LTD M-1 with a single SD Distortion, great cleans (including coil split) in addition to gain. I'm actually thinking about selling an E-II H3 and getting this and keeping the change. I'm trying to figure out if the Black Winter sounds different enough from the Distortion to give me an excuse. I do still need an excuse.


----------



## Metal-Box (May 3, 2021)

I just ordered one of these. I’m glad you love it. I can’t wait to get mine!


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 8, 2021)

Just ordered mine this morning. Beyond stoked to get it. Black Metal Arrow is next


----------



## Blytheryn (May 9, 2021)

Ted Pikul said:


> I came to the forum just now to see if anyone had any info about this guitar. Bam.
> 
> I've got an LTD M-1 with a single SD Distortion, great cleans (including coil split) in addition to gain. I'm actually thinking about selling an E-II H3 and getting this and keeping the change. I'm trying to figure out if the Black Winter sounds different enough from the Distortion to give me an excuse. I do still need an excuse.



Black Winters do not need an excuse.


----------

